# Current shroom find photos!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I like checking out this site just to see what different 
people are currently finding across the US.

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morelfinds.html


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I see posts about different kinds of edible mushrooms, but just havn't had the nerve other then Morels.:gaga:


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

That's a great site.

Right after the snow melts around here I like to go on that site and check out the morel progression map they put up each year. That way I get a good idea of when I should be hittin' the woods hard up this way.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> I see posts about different kinds of edible mushrooms, but just havn't had the nerve other then Morels.:gaga:


The hen or mitake (same thing) is bout as safe as it gets and if your a bow hunter, you should have these as a side bar...I am sure your in oak woods where the hen is gonna be. 
No morel in my book but way better than store bought. One shroom can be several pounds or more. Just browse the posts here.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

there is a big ole growth of some kind of mushroom i see nearly everyday on the grounds of the gm tech center in warren. I wonder what it is, but i don't get close enough to get a good view of it. I see it from Mound road, its about halfway up the bare portion of a tree trunk.

kind of a deep orange. maybe i'll park across the street and take a pic of it.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> there is a big ole growth of some kind of mushroom i see nearly everyday on the grounds of the gm tech center in warren. I wonder what it is, but i don't get close enough to get a good view of it. I see it from Mound road, its about halfway up the bare portion of a tree trunk.
> 
> kind of a deep orange. maybe i'll park across the street and take a pic of it.


That would probably be the "chicken of the woods" MS
and probably looks a little like this.

http://www.cirrusimage.com/fungi-sulphur-shelf.htm


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> The hen or maitake (same thing) is bout as safe as it gets and if your a bow hunter, you should have these as a side bar...I am sure your in oak woods where the hen is gonna be.
> No morel in my book but way better than store bought. One shroom can be several pounds or more. Just browse the posts here.


I agree Ogm, Hen of the woods are a good easy one along with the chicken of the woods that are out right now for anyone looking to try a new shroom Beyond the Morel. 

http://www.michiganmorels.com/beyond_the_morel/index.html

mike


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Hen of the Woods...........Currently in a woods near you.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=223&pictureid=2820


----------

